# How does Greg come up with all these random threads....?



## Highway Star (May 28, 2009)

It's amazing.


----------



## Greg (May 28, 2009)

I should try to be more creative and come up with winners like these:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/54366-my-new-bike-ready-hit-trails.html

Do you even ride? Really.


----------



## bvibert (May 28, 2009)

Not everyone can come up with finely crafted gems like you can HS. :roll:


----------



## thetrailboss (May 28, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Not everyone can come up with finely crafted gems like you can HS. :roll:



Was going to say...he can only aspire to be like you someday with your maps and other info!  I'm sure you think Greg = Fail.  :lol:


----------



## MRGisevil (May 28, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> It's amazing.



stfu.


----------



## Greg (May 28, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> stfu.



:lol: Owned by the hundred pounder!  You're all right, Marge. :beer:


----------



## Paul (May 28, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> stfu.



Pretty good, Grasshopper.

But the _correct_ response is: STFU and EABOD


----------



## deadheadskier (May 28, 2009)

Paul said:


> Pretty good, Grasshopper.
> 
> But the _correct_ response is: STFU and EABOD



just for clarification

EABOD = Eat A Bag of Dicks?


----------



## Paul (May 28, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> just for clarification
> 
> EABOD = Eat A Bag of Dicks?



Well, in this particular instance, the B would stand for Bowl, actually.

And, for the record, I have no problem with HS's question, just pointing-out Margie's error.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 28, 2009)

Paul said:


> Well, in this particular instance, the B would stand for Bowl, actually.
> 
> And, for the record, I have no problem with HS's question, just pointing-out Margie's error.




Bowl, Bag, Bundle in HWS's case Bushel

got it


----------



## thetrailboss (May 28, 2009)

Aw yes HS.  This thread delivers!  :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 28, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> It's amazing.



He wants to keep this site active year round and he delivers like Dominoes a great online setting for the extreme type/gaper/goober/epicski-lurker/top 30K-mart snowsports enthusiast who likes to shred the gnar on the mountain and online..plus the Smilies rock..:beer:

HighWay you are like school on Sunday..No Class..:idea:


----------



## Greg (May 28, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> He wants to keep this site active year round and he delivers like Dominoes a great online setting for the extreme type/gaper/goober/epicski-lurker/top 30K-mart snowsports enthusiast who likes to shred the gnar on the mountain and online..plus the Smilies rock..:beer:
> 
> HighWay you are like school on Sunday..No Class..:idea:



GSS is my boy. :lol:


----------



## MRGisevil (May 29, 2009)

Greg said:


> :lol: Owned by the hundred pounder!  You're all right, Marge. :beer:



It's not too hard to _own_ a giant bag of douche. 

They give them away for free at the dump.


----------



## Marc (May 29, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> It's not too hard to _own_ a giant bag of douche.
> 
> They give them away for free at the dump.



Taken literally... that's pretty foul.

Stop dumpster diving.  Maybe you should ask Tim to bump up your montly allowance.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 29, 2009)

Don't make this guy kick your ass:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 29, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> It's not too hard to _own_ a giant bag of douche.
> 
> They give them away for free at the dump.



lol


----------



## MRGisevil (May 29, 2009)

Marc said:


> Taken literally... that's pretty foul.
> 
> Stop dumpster diving.  Maybe you should ask Tim to bump up your montly allowance.



Shut your face, scum! Nobody asked you for your opinion!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 29, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> Shut your face, scum! Nobody asked you for your opinion!



you need to be friendlier..nobody want to hear your shitty attitude..


----------



## MRGisevil (May 29, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> you need to be friendlier..nobody want to hear your shitty attitude..



Take a joke, guy. Marc's one of my favorite people.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 29, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> Take a joke, guy. Marc's one of my favorite people.



GSS :  IMO This form of affection apparently  is from the school  of "You only hurt the one's you Love "
Frankly i get it , but Wish i didn't

 -- I'd rather build people up rather than tear them down . I 'm sure its in good spirit but ---- well nuff said .


----------



## thetrailboss (May 29, 2009)

Hey Warp--I take it that your avatar is your cat?  Pretty wild looking....


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 29, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> Hey Warp--I take it that your avatar is your cat?  Pretty wild looking....



Yep the Teefster found us  !! 

 There's a story here :  I 'm dumber than a box of rocks when it comes to cats  !! Always had Labs  so when this BIG GUY  wandered into the yard one day  i said to the Queen ( not too pc of me )   " Man look at that one SHE"S  big, black and sassy  that's gotta be Queen Latifah .  

So we decide to keep HER/HIM  and  take him to the vet science  school at my college  for shots and such and my buddy who teaches VS says to me "  Warp your gender bent,  that's the Biggest damn male i've seen in a while  ya damn fool " as the TEEFSTER kept coming out of his cage -- LMAO 

He's a GOOD boy, loves people.   damn cat thinks he's a dog  and he  surely OWNS me !!!


----------



## mondeo (May 29, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> GSS : IMO This form of affection apparently is from the school of "You only hurt the one's you Love "
> Frankly i get it , but Wish i didn't
> 
> -- I'd rather build people up rather than tear them down . I 'm sure its in good spirit but ---- well nuff said .


She's not really a crazy psycho b****, she just plays one on the internet.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 29, 2009)

mondeo said:


> She's not really a crazy psycho b****, she just plays one on the internet.



Yeah  Mondeo i sensed that   -- just sayin


----------



## SKidds (May 29, 2009)

Greg said:


> GSS is my boy. :lol:


So are you gonna let him be a mod now?!


----------



## MRGisevil (May 29, 2009)

See Mondie gets me  Im like the nicest chick ever! I take care of sick animals and sponsor a kid in Synegaul. I even volunteer at the old people home! How you think
gramps and I know each other so intimately?

I mean-!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 29, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> Take a joke, guy. Marc's one of my favorite people.



you take a joke..my joke is that I don't get the joke which you don't get which makes you the poopy head!!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 29, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> See Mondie gets me  Im like the nicest chick ever! I take care of sick animals and sponsor a kid in Synegaul. I even volunteer at the old people home! How you think
> gramps and I know each other so intimately?
> 
> I mean-!



I'm sure  Marge that  you have MANY outstanding qualities and have been supportive to many people and concerns in your life. You seem to be full of life and bright and that's cool  . Keep it up 

 Since I've not met you( Probably my loss) ,  i  can only gauge things from what  i observed here .


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 29, 2009)

SKidds said:


> So are you gonna let him be a mod now?!



I'd be happy with a maybe..:razz:


----------



## Beetlenut (May 29, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'd be happy with a maybe..:razz:


 
You'll make someone a fine wife someday!


----------



## Grassi21 (May 29, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> just for clarification
> 
> EABOD = Eat A Bag of Dicks?





Paul said:


> Well, in this particular instance, the B would stand for Bowl, actually.
> 
> And, for the record, I have no problem with HS's question, just pointing-out Margie's error.





deadheadskier said:


> Bowl, Bag, Bundle in HWS's case Bushel
> 
> got it



If you are a fan of Louis CKs stand-up comedy it is a bag of dicks.  Funny bit...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 29, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> You'll make someone a fine wife someday!



I'm not gay..but my boyfriend is...


----------



## Marc (May 29, 2009)

My feelings are hurt and MRGisevil should be severely chastized.


----------



## MRGisevil (May 29, 2009)

Marc said:


> My feelings are hurt and MRGisevil should be severely chastized.


----------

